# el dígraf 'ss'.



## yemasadegomes

Bon dia a tots, bé la qüestió de l'assumpte és fàcil, hi ha alguna forma de saber quan escriure correctament el dígraf 'ss' jo sincerament, no la recorde però de tant de escriure les paraules que ho porten doncs ja m'ho sé de memòria. Però si alguna vegada dubte en qualsevol paraula, hi ha alguna forma de saber diferenciar entre 'ss i s'. Sé que em direu, que les pronúncie i que una té el so sord i tot això. Però jo no note cap diferència al parlar-la serà per la zona a la que visc, si hi sabeu alguna forma més fàcil m'agradaria conèixer-la. Gràcies .


----------



## Elessar

Crec que quan la pròpia pronunciació no ajuda i no sabem llatí, és la memòria gràfica la que ens guia per a escriure *s* o *ss*. I si encara no ho tenim clar, la millor manera de resoldre un dubte ortogràfic puntual és *consultar el diccionari*. En el cas de *s* o *ss*, jo hi buscaria la paraula amb les dos grafies (per exemple: _massa_ i _masa_). Existixen diccionaris normatius en línia molt útils, com el DIEC o el DNV.

Amb tot, potser t'és útil saber que el dígraf *ss* només apareix entre vocals. Potser algun company del fòrum sap donar-te més trucs sobre este dígraf


----------



## ernest_

yemasadegomes said:


> Però si alguna vegada dubte en qualsevol paraula, hi ha alguna forma de saber diferenciar entre 'ss i s'. Sé que em direu, que les pronúncie i que una té el so sord i tot això. Però jo no note cap diferència al parlar-la serà per la zona a la que visc, si hi sabeu alguna forma més fàcil m'agradaria conèixer-la.


Hi ha dues maneres: la primera és aprendre a distingir el fonema /z/ del fonema /s/ i la segona és aprendre de memòria totes les paraules que s'escriuen amb _z_, o _s_ intervocàlica. Et deixo a tu que decideixis quina alternativa és la més fàcil


----------



## Elessar

Com a guia, se m’acudix que el dígraf *ss* s’usa paraules que acaben en _-gressió_ (agressió), _-missió_ (omissió, dimissió), _-pressió_ (repressió, opressió), _-essa_ en oficis i càrrecs de dona (alcaldessa, metgessa, duquessa, comtessa), i les paraules amb el superlatiu _-íssim_: boníssim, altíssim, etc. Però estos només són alguns casos. N'hi han moltíssims més. Així i tot, espere que ajude un poc.


----------



## yemasadegomes

Però per exemple 'sotmesa, casos, andalusos' són intervocàliques i s'escriuen amb una essa. Gràcies als dos, per les vostres sugerències però encara em segueix sense quedar clar en alguns casos.


----------



## Dymn

yemasadegomes said:


> Però per exemple 'sotmesa, casos, andalusos' són intervocàliques i s'escriuen amb una essa. Gràcies als dos, per les vostres sugerències però encara em segueix sense quedar clar en alguns casos.


Bé, potser en aquests casos et pot anar bé recordar que les paraules acabades en _-és/-ès_ (_sotmés, francés_) fan el plural i el femení amb una sola _s_. _Andalús_ n'és un exemple similar. Però certament, això cobreix relativament pocs casos i per tant com diuen els companys el millor és llegir molt i acabar-t'ho aprenent de memòria.

Un altre truc és que moltes paraules que en castellà tenen una _z_ intervocàlica en català s'escriuen amb dues s (_arrissar_, _mostassa, Saragossa, tossut_), excepte en les terminacions _-esa _(_bellesa_) i -_itzar (minimitzar)._


----------



## merquiades

Hola Yemasadegomes.  Ací tens una bona pàgina para ajudar-te amb l'ortografia de la s, ss, c i ç en valencià.  I si vols aprendre de memòria totes les paraules que s'escriuen amb "ss", ací en esta pàgina les he trobades. ¡Ànim! 



> S’escriu SS (passar)
> 
> En posició intervocàlica: posseir, massa.
> 
> En les paraules començades pels sons a + s (ass) + una atra vocal: assimilar.
> 
> Excepte: ase, Àsia, asil; també darrere del prefix negatiu A (que se pronuncia S sorda): asimètric.
> 
> En els sufixos –íssim, –íssima: boníssim, cregudíssima.
> 
> En alguns derivats de les paraules que acaben en –as, –es, –is, –os, –us.
> fracàs, fracassos.
> espés, espessos.
> gos, gossos.
> tramús, tramussos.
> 
> Darrere dels prefixos des-, dis-, seguits de paraula que comence per S: dessecat, dissoldre.


----------



## Elessar

yemasadegomes said:


> Però per exemple 'sotmesa, casos, andalusos' són intervocàliques i s'escriuen amb una essa. Gràcies als dos, per les vostres sugerències però encara em segueix sense quedar clar en alguns casos.



Tornem al mateix punt. Certament, hi han «trucs» o tendències de la llengua que et poden servir per a saber quan escriure *s* o *ss*, com els que han comentat alguns companys del fòrum (per exemple, algunes comparacions amb el castellà són útils). Però quan no es distingix el so S sorda del so S sonora, no hi ha una regla amb què pugues resoldre clarament tots els casos. Tin en compte que el fet que tinga una *s* o dos depén de l’origen llatí de la paraula. Un dubte semblant al teu seria el d’un hispanoparlant americà que no sap quan escriure *s* i quan *z*, perquè les pronuncia igual. No té més remei que anar aprenent a força d’escriure, i consultar el diccionari quan tinga dubtes.


----------



## yemasadegomes

*Moltíssimes gràcies a tots, normalment no he tingut cap dubte en escriure la paraula perquè quasi totes me les sé de memòria amb el temps. Però mai ve mal conèixer aquests trucs que haveu ficat per si hi ha dubtes en alguna ocasió, gràcies a tothom!*


----------

